# Beginner stocking



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Ive been setting up this viv for a little while now. I have everything except for springtails and isopods (hoping to get that done in the next couple of weeks). Its a 10 gallon horizontal. Im just curious on what species I could keep. I know I cant really do more than 1 or a pair. even a pair would be pushing it. But I would like some species recommendations for this size tank. Thanks! 










Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

You could probably do 1 tinc or maybe a pair of vittatus or auratus, but that might be pushing it. I would stay away from anything to big, like terriblis. I would just research some species that you are interested in , and if you feel that they would feel comfortable and happy, and you think it's going to not be an issue, than I guess go for it.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

If you put in more visual barriers, like driftwood or cocohuts, you could probably get away with a pair of auratus

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I added a hut. Its a poly hut from joshs frogs. Im probably going to go with an auratus pair. Instead of another coco hut can I use a plastic plant pot with a petri dish under for now? Thanks!

Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyF (May 30, 2016)

Hi, I am just getting into the hobby of planted vivs and dart frogs. Anyways my first tank is going to be an exoterra 12×12×18 and I was wondering what type of frogs I could keep in there. I am also wondering about the plants. Any small ferns or broms would be nice to have. I am also going to the reptile super show in Ponoma California in august and was wondering if its a good idea to buy frogs and plants from there...Thanks!!


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I went there in January. I think it is okay for plants(I didn't buy any so I'm not too sure) because I saw a few places selling plants. For frogs however, on a scale of 1-10 it is around 7 I guess. Mainly everyone was selling snakes. But I did go on the last day so everything might have been sold out. I reccomend you find all your plants and frogs at Josh's Frogs and pick it up at the show. That is how I got my phyllobates bicolor. They have really cool stuff such as mossy frogs. highly recommend you check them out.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

rileyF said:


> Hi, I am 13 and I am just getting into the hobby of planted vivs and dart frogs. Anyways my first tank is going to be an exoterra 12×12×18 and I was wondering what type of frogs I could keep in there. I am also wondering about the plants. Any small ferns or broms would be nice to have. I am also going to the reptile super show in Ponoma California in august and was wondering if its a good idea to buy frogs and plants from there...Thanks!!


Oh and while I did partially answer your question, I highly recommend you start a new thread elsewhere. I recommend you look around the board as plenty of your questions will be answered just by using the search bar. Look at the stickys and check this out: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/17993-my-top-10-beginner-mistakes.html and look at the plant subsection for plant stuff. All it takes is research.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/282186-advice-new-folks.html
A bit lengthy but a good read. Without further ado, let us get back on topic!. I am pretty sure a pot for a hide is perfectly fine.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

JacobLopez said:


> Thanks for the replies. I added a hut. Its a poly hut from joshs frogs. Im probably going to go with an auratus pair. Instead of another coco hut can I use a plastic plant pot with a petri dish under for now? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


A flower pot should be fine as long as the frogs get privacy!


----------



## SPorte7590 (Jan 18, 2016)

My first tank was a 10 gallon horizontal and I kept a pair of Bakhuis in there (both got out recently though and it was too late for one of them  ). They did great since they are a much smaller morph of tinctorious. I am upgrading to an 18x18x18 soon though and will replace the one that I lost once the tank is seeded and established. 

Good luck! Make sure you think of ANY possible way they could escape. It can be the dumbest mistake too, trust me.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Back in the day it was the norm to use 10G tanks lol. Smaller Tinc's do just fine in them, I like most enjoy giving them the extra room to explore


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Small update: 
The plants have been growing a bit. The fern is putting out new fronds and roots. The philodendron is growing new leaves and started climbing the background. I made some coco huts. Still dont have springtails or isopods yet.

Philo on background 









Fern 









FTS


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Im still debating on frogs. I dont know if I should do a pair of either luecs, auratus or bakhuis tincs. Since the tank is small im debating thumbnails also. But idk if theyre a good first frog 

Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

JacobLopez said:


> Im still debating on frogs. I dont know if I should do a pair of either luecs, auratus or bakhuis tincs. Since the tank is small im debating thumbnails also. But idk if theyre a good first frog
> 
> Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


They're a little harder just because of their size, I'd also say you probably lack the vertical height in that viv to really make thumbs happy in there.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

TarantulaGuy said:


> They're a little harder just because of their size, I'd also say you probably lack the vertical height in that viv to really make thumbs happy in there.


Alright. Thanks! 

Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

what species would be recommended?

Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Auratus is probably the one that you can keep a pair of and they seem to be less needy than leucs and tincs but I'm just starting out and that's what I've read.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

JacobLopez said:


> what species would be recommended?
> 
> Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


assuming you're talking about thumbs, maybe ventrimiculata or imitators. Someone who has thumbs or more experience should chime in.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

roundfrog said:


> assuming you're talking about thumbs, maybe ventrimiculata or imitators. Someone who has thumbs or more experience should chime in.


Do you think either of those would be suitable?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Just my $.02, but I would put some wood pieces in the middle part where it's just open floor space.

Also, in my opinion, thumbs are not any harder to care for, but many of them are shy and you may not see them as much, which might make it more stressful (did they die? I'm sure they must have died. Oh, there's one.) and not seeing them often may make the hobby less enjoyable.

If it were me, I would put one non-thumb. And you should go to youtube and hear what their call is like, because some can be loud, some you may find annoying. But if you find a frog that you like the look/color of and you like the call, try and get a single calling male.

And start making FF cultures, stick to a specific schedule, say, every Wednesday, you make one culture. But do it EVERY Wednesday. And its a wonderful hobby.

take a look at a thread I started a while back: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90272-saving-money-dart-frog-hobby.html

Good luck! I'm sure you'll enjoy whatever you choose


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

JacobLopez said:


> Do you think either of those would be suitable?


Personally, I do not. I've kept vents (now reclassified amazonica); I had a trio in a 29 gallon and they used all the vertical space I gave them. I truly don't think they'll do as well in a 10 gal horizontal. If you switched it over to a vert you could probably get away with a couple, but as is, I'd go for a different species. All darts climb, most much more so than people think, even when they're classified as terrestrial. I have a 100 gallon, 36 inch tall tank, and my P. aurotaenias, ('terrestrial' frogs) use every single inch of height. Space is nice, if you can give it to them. I think you were on the right track looking at a pair or so of Leucs, or small tinc morph. You could probably also look at P. aurotaenia or something else of similar size. But leucs are easy to get, affordable, and great little bold frogs who you will see a lot of.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

oneshot said:


> Just my $.02, but I would put some wood pieces in the middle part where it's just open floor space.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, thumbs are not any harder to care for, but many of them are shy and you may not see them as much, which might make it more stressful (did they die? I'm sure they must have died. Oh, there's one.) and not seeing them often may make the hobby less enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info and help. I really appreciate it. I just started some ff cultures and theyre doing really well!


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Personally, I do not. I've kept vents (now reclassified amazonica); I had a trio in a 29 gallon and they used all the vertical space I gave them. I truly don't think they'll do as well in a 10 gal horizontal. If you switched it over to a vert you could probably get away with a couple, but as is, I'd go for a different species. All darts climb, most much more so than people think, even when they're classified as terrestrial. I have a 100 gallon, 36 inch tall tank, and my P. aurotaenias, ('terrestrial' frogs) use every single inch of height. Space is nice, if you can give it to them. I think you were on the right track looking at a pair or so of Leucs, or small tinc morph. You could probably also look at P. aurotaenia or something else of similar size. But leucs are easy to get, affordable, and great little bold frogs who you will see a lot of.


Thanks for the info! I really appreciate it. I havent really looked into P. aurotaenia, ive looked into vitattus though. It'll be awhile before I get frogs. So I still have some time to decide. A few options Ive decided are a pair of either leucs, auratus, bakhuis or aurotaenia. I think leucs may be the best option for first frogs


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

P. aurotaenia seems a little too challenging for now

Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Small update: I dont have frogs or even microfauna yet. Still need help deciding on what species would be best. So would need opinions or recommendations

FTS 









Moved fern









Added some moss to wood 









Philo growth


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Add microfauna like springtails and isopods. Can't go wrong with that it's better to get a colony going before you get the frogs.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

DunderBear said:


> Add microfauna like springtails and isopods. Can't go wrong with that it's better to get a colony going before you get the frogs.


I know. Thats what im going to buy next when I get money. Im just stuck on which species would be best for this tank


----------



## Bighorn (May 12, 2016)

My vote = P. Vittatus. + more plants


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Bighorn said:


> My vote = P. Vittatus. + more plants


I read a group of three would be alright for a 10 gallon and theyre a beginner frog. So thatd be good. Are there any small plants youd recommend?


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

That tank would be perfect for a pair of smaller tincs, vittatus, auratus or leucs. Tincs and vittatus mostly chill on the ground, and they're bold and colorful. However, tinc females can have aggression issues with each other, so try to get two sexed adults if possible.

You could also do a pair of auratus, but they're not the boldest frogs. If you want to always be able to see your frogs, for them to beg for food, etc., avoid auratus.

Then there are leucs. Leucs love to climb, so you'd probably want to add a few more hardscape pieces or broad-leafed plants in there. On the plus side, leucs are bold, bulletproof, and have a great musical call. They get along well with each other in any male/female ratio, so you can buy two unsexed froglets and see what you get.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I would vote a pair of small tincs. My cobalts are some of the boldest animals I've owned, which is super surprising. I can reach in and move stuff around without them hiding and even when we had a large number of people over for a dinner party they were still out and about (I'm pretty sure they enjoyed everyone gawking at them ). Cobalts are fantastic, although they may not be small enough for that tank. Most tinc morphs have the same general color scheme, though, and they all look equally stunning .
Vitattus or aurotaneia would be good as well, though, and just as easy IMO. 

Good luck deciding!

-Niko

EDIT: Forgot to add, you should definitely add more plants if you can! The frogs will love it, and it will look better with a little more green. Maybe 1 or two small ground cover plants like Episcea or a short begonia... Even without more plants, though, it's a great 1st viv!


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Xan said:


> That tank would be perfect for a pair of smaller tincs, vittatus, auratus or leucs. Tincs and vittatus mostly chill on the ground, and they're bold and colorful. However, tinc females can have aggression issues with each other, so try to get two sexed adults if possible.
> 
> You could also do a pair of auratus, but they're not the boldest frogs. If you want to always be able to see your frogs, for them to beg for food, etc., avoid auratus.
> 
> Then there are leucs. Leucs love to climb, so you'd probably want to add a few more hardscape pieces or broad-leafed plants in there. On the plus side, leucs are bold, bulletproof, and have a great musical call. They get along well with each other in any male/female ratio, so you can buy two unsexed froglets and see what you get.


Thanks for the help. I appreciate it. That was one question I had about leucs, if I just buy two unsexed froglets and they'd be fine together. Theres a show coming up and if I can make it, ill get frogs if I get microfauna by then


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Vinegaroonie said:


> I would vote a pair of small tincs. My cobalts are some of the boldest animals I've owned, which is super surprising. I can reach in and move stuff around without them hiding and even when we had a large number of people over for a dinner party they were still out and about (I'm pretty sure they enjoyed everyone gawking at them ). Cobalts are fantastic, although they may not be small enough for that tank. Most tinc morphs have the same general color scheme, though, and they all look equally stunning .
> Vitattus or aurotaneia would be good as well, though, and just as easy IMO.
> 
> Good luck deciding!
> ...


Thanks for the compliment and help. Theres so many species to choice from. That means Ill just have to build another tank!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JacobLopez said:


> Im still debating on frogs. I dont know if I should do a pair of either luecs, auratus or bakhuis tincs. Since the tank is small im debating thumbnails also. But idk if theyre a good first frog
> 
> Sent from my VS876 using Tapatalk


tincs are the bigger of the 3. Auratus have been known to be shy and Leucs and pretty bold I would go with Leucs if you wanna see them all the time.
Tincs will get too big IMO


----------



## RasecEsp (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't recommend you much since I'm also a beginner, but I recently picked up a trio of Tincs (Bakhuis) froglets, I went with Bakhuis because of their small size, I wanted to get thumbs (Vanzos) but was intimidated by how small they are. I've only had my froglets for 2 wks so far, I have them in a regular 10 gal(grow out) also and they look tiny in there, I see them out once in a while, most of the time they're hiding in the leaf litter, except one. I think they have their own personalities because one likes to go to every inch of the tank, it even climbs on the glass while the other two stay hidden, other than at feeding time when they all come out to hunt. I have read that Leucs are bolder than Tincs in case you want to see them more often. I didn't want them as I'm ok not seeing them all the time. Oh yeah! Recommendations? Get more plants like people have said, let them get going add your microfauna and in no time you'll want a second, third, fourth tank... this is addicting!!! Good luck with what ever choice you make.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Like everyone has mentioned already, go for a pair of smaller Tincs and or a pair of Leucomelas. Either way they are both neat little frogs. I also agree that adding in some plants and hardscape would be beneficial for whichever frogs you choose. Some suggestions would be to add a small cork tube in the middle gap. You could take one small cork tube and put it horizontally in the middle, and then take another smaller piece of cork tube and vertically lean it against the horizontal cork tube securely. This will give your frogs a visual barrier and also give them something to climb on and hide in. You can also mount a small Neoregelia on top of the cork tube and also add one on the background. Just remember to keep your choices of things that you add are small since you don't have much space in a 10 gallon. Oh, and make sure you seed your tank with those micro fauna you were looking at getting. Do this at least a couple weeks before you get your frogs, that way it gives the micro fauna time to establish a little bit before the frogs have their way. 

Good luck and happy frogging! -Mo-


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help. Im going to go with a pair of leucs. When I get paid at the end of the month. Ill order microfauna and plants

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

